# What would the ideal RPM be for a rotating mesh cylinder of beans.



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm toying with the idea of making a roaster with temperature control using convected heat. Looks simple enough, famous last words but I can't make my mind up about how fast to rotate the cylinder for the beans.

The cylinder is the one on Amazon, probably cheaper direct from China.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Olayer-Coffee-Peanut-Rotisserie-Roaster/dp/B01MQTGR0J/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1506605649&sr=8-10&keywords=coffee+bean+roaster

As you can see it's likely to "tumble" the beans. Any ideas on suitable RPM. Some idea of commercial practice might help or other diy attempts.

John

-


----------

